# Very compact printer wanted



## Aurora (Feb 6, 2016)

I am looking for a very small wireless printer that is reliable and easy to use.
The only one I saw is a Epson 100 Workforce that sells for $300. retail or less
on Amazon. And reviews noted that it needs regular cleaning and cartridges.

Know any others?   It must be small to fit on my cabinet. I don't want a heavy big machine.
I looked online--no luck. I do not like shopping, but I went to Best Buy and Office Depot.


----------



## Lon (Feb 6, 2016)

Look at the HP Envy 4500


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> Look at the HP Envy 4500



http://www.amazon.com/HP-Wireless-P...F8&qid=1454842556&sr=8-1&keywords=hp+envy4500


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2016)

I have an HP Envy 4502, been happy with it.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought a Canon Pixma model, all white, Cost only 35. at Walmart.

I have not used it yet. The USB cord is extra.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2016)

I have an epson 2630 workforce I got online at target for less than $100.00.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 21, 2016)

I returned the Canon because I could not get it working, probably by own fault, and bought a HP 1109, also small but it only prints.
I don't know how to install it and I am technically lazy to start. I just don't enjoy working with machines. (Except cars!)


----------

